# Beware beware beware



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

This time of year I always here and talk to people looking for day hunts and dove leases. Just because someone post on this or any site 
PLEASE BE CAREFUL. 
I have been doing this for over 30 years now and have seen a lot empty promises. 
Dove leases are a joke for the most part, you may have 1-2 good days at the most. They are usually overcrowded with all the lease members given a map of where to go. You get out there and there is a hunter everywhere you try to set up. 
When looking for a day hunt find someone that has been around awhile. There are so many fly by nights guides it's frightening. I hear this all the time from 2coolers and other day hunters all the time.
I do have bad hunts, slow hunts, and great hunts. It's not about the amount of birds I just hate to see people getting ripped off. There are a few good dove leases around but most aren't worth the time. A big give away is open guest after opening day.
I not trying to bash anyone just trying to save people from getting ripped off. Do your research and ask the guide how long he has been around.


Happy Hunting


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

A **** shame there is hardly anywhere left to dove hunt anymore near East Bernard/ Beasley. I hate to say it but I miss Grey Feather Adventures. 200$ for the season with guest and they had decent fields. I'm sure the farmers never want to lease again after some of the yahoo's I saw out there mudding and leaving shell hulls knee deep in every field. 

Seeing dove hunts for $100 a day/person really chaps my buns, used to put $10 in the farmers can in his barn for day hunts. 

Long gone are the days of hunting 10 minutes from my house in SW Houston, those leases are now HEB parking lot in Perland and the dog park in Sugar Land.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I have few places I get to hunt for free. Landowners are close friends. I take people almost every time I head out. Last year I started taking disabled veterans out to my friends places to hunt an they all did good.(doves, deer an hogs)Took this disabled navy vet fishing also an he even caught the water body record fresh water drum for lake Corpus Christi. Itâ€™s been beaten since, he had fun an it made his day. This year I plan on taking several more disabled vets this hunting season. Never charge anyone I take.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I couldn't agree more on the "fly by night" dove day hunts. We spend thousands of dollars on seed, fertilizer, irrigation, and labor. All this makes for a good dove hunt, if you grow it they will come! 
DSC_0197 by Haiden Mensik, on Flickr


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice gaspergoo!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

kweber said:


> nice gaspergoo!


I bet not many know what that is.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've read that a good rule of thumb is if the outfitter duck hunts on the same property that they are leasing for dove hunting you are essentially paying for their irrigation for duck season. I've had no luck the few times I've gotten on dove leases in the greater Houston area.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

The worst behavior I,ve witnessed on leases was by dove lease folks. Not respecting the property, lease rules or each other. Has made it tough for those who are respectful and enjoy dove hunting that does,nt cost $ 100.00 a day or more. My strategy now is find a quality day hunt for opening weekend and take what I get from my dove lease.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Not to steal the thread but those have got to be some big rocks in that Gaspergoos head. Caught many in my days..


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gaspergoo*

The fish I ever caught out of the Brazos River was a Gaspergoo.

Kinda looks like Daddyeaux last Saturday night.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

My eyes are GREEN!!


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Hereâ€™s pic of yesterdayâ€™s hunt. We didnâ€™t leave Corpus yesterday till around 1400. Made a stop in Driscoll to pick up disabled army veteran Johnathan (in picture) who I invited to hunt with us. Was his first time dove hunting, an he definitely enjoyed it. He was already saying how his girlfriend was gonna be upset, cause he was gonna buy camo, mojoâ€™s an a shotgun. We told him he could tell her it was our fault. Heading out again today around same time as yesterday. Hope theyâ€™re flying like they were yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

These (3) and there (2) Dadâ€™s had (37) in a afternoon hunt on the 2nd .. Sabinal, TX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^^^^ that little girl to the right with the hat turned around backwards looks like a Jaimie Lee mini...
What ya think SWS...


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Have the doves moved back to Sabinal after all the flooding?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

sea sick said:


> ^^^^^^ that little girl to the right with the hat turned around backwards looks like a Jaimie Lee mini...
> What ya think SWS...


Boy you ainâ€™t kidding!!!!

Great looking group of young lady hunters!


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Doves*

Back to my original reason for this post is to educate 2coolers for next year. I know there are some good outfitters out there and on this forum, but did anyone have a good season lease or day hunt in Katy, Brookshire, or Waller that hunted at all or for even a day?
Did anyone have a good day hunt in Katy, Brookshire, or Waller? Unless something changes the days of putting 20-50 guys in a field are over, well the have been for the last few years. Please don't post names, I'm not trying to blast anyone, just post comments whether you agree or not.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My last dive lease was in Danbury a few years ago.

Waste of time and money...for me and everyone I talked to on the lease.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

grand poobah said:


> Back to my original reason for this post is to educate 2coolers for next year. I know there are some good outfitters out there and on this forum, but did anyone have a good season lease or day hunt in Katy, Brookshire, or Waller that hunted at all or for even a day?
> Did anyone have a good day hunt in Katy, Brookshire, or Waller? Unless something changes the days of putting 20-50 guys in a field are over, well the have been for the last few years. Please don't post names, I'm not trying to blast anyone, just post comments whether you agree or not.


I agree Sammy when it comes to Waller and Brookshire area. I was on a lease in that area from 08 thru 13 and it was awesome especially during the drought when all those white wings moved in. But it has been steadily going down hill since. There may be some small pockets of birds still around but not in mass like back then.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I watched pigeons fly all morning just north of Katy. They are fun to shoot though.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Agreed, learned long ago about the dove hunting or lack thereof in Waller Katy areas.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Not guided, but I hunt the pattison / Monaville area and its been terrible the last couple of years. As said above the drought years a few back were incredible, but the past 3-5 yrs has been pretty poor.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

sea sick said:


> ^^^^^^ that little girl to the right with the hat turned around backwards looks like a Jaimie Lee mini...
> What ya think SWS...


Sure does!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Super glad I don't have that problem down here. I can almost pick any field out of the 6 I have in my book and hammer limits if the guys can shoot. The dove hunting in the RGV has been great for the longest time.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

sea sick said:


> ^^^^^^ that little girl to the right with the hat turned around backwards looks like a Jaimie Lee mini...
> What ya think SWS...


OMG!!! Is that my kid?!?! That is CRAZY!! She looks exactly like me!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> OMG!!! Is that my kid?!?! That is CRAZY!! She looks exactly like me!


Hey now! Donâ€™t be trying to claim my firstborn child!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> Hey now! Donâ€™t be trying to claim my firstborn child!


Ha! Is that your daughter?! I think she looks more like me than my own kids do lol!! How funny!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Ha! Is that your daughter?! I think she looks more like me than my own kids do lol!! How funny!


Yes, that's my girl.


----------

